# Commencal frame Atherton PROTO



## Iceman79 (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin zwar kein Commencal Besitzer (kann sich ändern ) 
Mir ist der neue Proto ein Dorn im Auge....





Der Rahmen auf dem angehängten Bild zeigt den Kunststoffprototypen vom Supreme DH 2012. Dieses Modell wird gerade erst zuende entwickelt und frühestens im Sommer 2011 im Markt verfügbar sein, Preise stehen daher noch nicht fest.
(laut Aussage von Commencal)

Aus diesem Grund offne ich an diese Stelle das Thema um evt. mehr über den Rahmen zu erfahren und immer auf den neusten Stand zu sein.
Mich würd als erstes interesieren aus was der Rahmen gemacht wird, da Carbon für mich nicht in Frage kommt... und in welcher Preisskategorie er so landen wird.... ob es den in dieser Farbe gibt... und und und.

Ich hoffe auf diesem Weg etwas mehr über den Rahmen zu erfahren.
Für alle Infos bin ich sehr dankbar 

Gruß

Iceman


----------



## Josh BLENDER (30. August 2010)

Hi Iceman 79,
was ich so gelesen habe, wird der Rahmen wieder eingestampft. Nach Testfahrten von Gee und Rachel, waren beide nicht wirklich begeistert. Schade eigendlich, ich find ihn sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iceman79 (31. August 2010)

Oh man  dann sollen die mir das Teil geben ich teste das für den Otto-Normal-Verbruacher


----------



## tequesta (31. August 2010)

mehr Fotos:
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/exclusive-2011-commencal-supreme-dh-prototype-testing-athertons.html


----------



## Iceman79 (31. August 2010)

Jo, die ganzen Fotos kenn ich, hab das Ding aus Kunststoff auch mal live gesehen...
...trotzdem würd mich jetzt interesieren was den an dem Rahmen nicht gefallen hat?
Sieht doch auf dem ersten Blick alles gut aus


----------



## Skeletor23 (2. September 2010)

das sieht irgendwie bisschen nach Fusion Whiplash/Terminator aus

gefällt mir auch


----------



## Josh BLENDER (3. September 2010)

es scheint so, das ich mich geirrt habe und das Teil wird 2011 eingesetzt 
Gut so, schöne Optik


----------



## spikychris (6. September 2010)

stand nun auf der Eurobike. Macht einen HAMMER Eindruck und diese Farbe. Boa.. ich habe mich verliebt. 
Wird nun 2011 erstmal vom Team getestet. Wenn alles glatt läuft, kommt er dann 2012 in den Handel.


----------



## Iceman79 (8. September 2010)

Die Test laufen schon...
...auf dem Bike heir:





Is zwar ein 2012 aber soll angeblich schon 2011 geben 
Erstmal warten und Tee trinken


----------



## bomberdennis (18. September 2010)

der preis soll so wie der jetzige dh liegen alls komplet bike und glaube auch in rahmenfram soll ende 2011-2012 auf dem markt kommen zum material alu


----------

